# Strap Pad- Stomp Pad



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

You could buy something like that, but it defeats the purpose of a stomp pad, in my opinion.

When I am on the lift, I usually slide my toe into the toe strap on my binding, or rest the board on the ski rest. Sometimes I even strap all the way in if the top of the lift has enough of a grade for me to go straight to the run.

That stomp pad is almost a binding. Might as well use your binding for skating off the lift.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

"It kills my ankles on the lift" get used to it. There's this great technique called "Put your unstrapped boot under the edge of the board" it accomplishes the same thing. Notice how the lady on the chairlift is the only person on the chairlift? You can't use that thing while other people are on the chairlift because the board goes perpendicular with the chair instead of sticking straight out. You would hit everyone else's skis/boards and piss people off.

I can see the potential benefits for that thing, but it would be mostly for beginners because I doubt many seasoned rider's would honestly use that thing.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That product will be gone in two years. Don't waste your time.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It looks like a good idea to me, but I have Flow bindings so I just stick my foot in the binding. Accomplishes the same thing. The trouble with hooking your foot under the board is that your edge will gradually make a mess of your boot. 

I considered at one point bringing a bungee cord with me and bungeeing the loose end of the board to the chair rail. The reason I considered this is, one of my very few complaints about Seymour is that the lifts are not fast to begin with, and they're constantly slowing them down and stopping them for one reason or another. Can spend considerable time on the chair for the length of the run.

And Hobo's point is a good one -- You're very limited in what you can do when someone else is on the chair with you.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Actually looks like a good idea if you're learning.. makes getting off the lift easier.




dhampson said:


> Does anyone out there have the Strap Pad Strap Pad® - Secure Traction Snowboard Stomp Pad ?
> 
> I read that is won a innovative product award. I want to protect my boots from wear and tear on the lift. It KILLS my ankle to just let my board hang while on the lift.
> 
> It is as great as they claim?


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Pssh who uses stomp pads. I would say waste of money, like Killclimbz said it wont last. Hey did you know if you put your boot under your board on the lift it does the same thing? Just sayin....


----------



## dhampson (Sep 2, 2010)

HoBo Master there is no getting used to the pain. Thanks for the advise. I have arthritis in both my ankles, which can be pretty painful when you are dangling a board from one of them.

Good tip Tarzanman. I'll slide the toe of my boot into my binding. I really don't want to rest the board on my boot. The sales guy told me it is a quick way to bust a BOA coil strap.

I'll try the tip from Tarzanman and a traditional stomp pad first. I bet that will be just fine.

Thanks.


----------

